# Breaking News: Rose Dealt To The Knicks



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

> The New York Knicks have acquired Toronto Raptors guard/forward Jalen Rose and a first-round pick in exchange for power forward Antonio Davis, ESPN's Stephen A. Smith reports.
> 
> Davis was a likely target to be traded because of his expiring contract.
> 
> The Knicks have nine of their last 10 games.


 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2317958


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

AND a first-rounder? That will help!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wtf!!?!
jalen rose for antonio davis?
davis have an expiring contract for the raps? i'd hope


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Watch out for Davis' wife in Toronto, she will whoop that ***!


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

moss_is_1 said:


> wtf!!?!
> jalen rose for antonio davis?
> davis have an expiring contract for the raps? i'd hope


Antonio Davis' contract expiers at the end of this season


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

man davis back to the raptors again? what a way to treat your players association president


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Again? That's crazy! 

Knicks are so predictable. Jalen Rose? Another trigger happy player who doesn't play a lick of defense? I'm sure Larry Brown will be happy with that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bulls traded Jalen Rose to the Raptors for Antonio Davis awhile back. So now the Raptors are giving up the same Rose that they traded Davis for originally. Haha.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Again? That's crazy!
> 
> Knicks are so predictable. Jalen Rose? Another trigger happy player who doesn't play a lick of defense? I'm sure Larry Brown will be happy with that.


at least they got a first rounder out of it, and their contract situation is horrible anyway, so this doesnt add much to it. 

they got a semi good player and a 1st rounder for a player who doesnt do much for their team. I actually think its a good deal for them. Isiah seeems like a good drafter, and a 1st rounder from the Raptors, probably in a couple years, is going to be a good pick


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:no: :no:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Davis probably wont go back to Toronto. Look for a buyout or him thinking of retirement.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Again? That's crazy!
> 
> Knicks are so predictable. Jalen Rose? Another trigger happy player who doesn't play a lick of defense? I'm sure Larry Brown will be happy with that.


Yeah, it seems Isiah Thomas has a fascination with regect veteran players from other teams. He has collected a bunch of players with individual talent, but no concept of team basketball. I can understand this trade from a Toronto perspective (except for the fact Davis wanted out of Toronto when he was there).


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> at least they got a first rounder out of it, and their contract situation is horrible anyway, so this doesnt add much to it.
> 
> they got a semi good player and a 1st rounder for a player who doesnt do much for their team. I actually think its a good deal for them. Isiah seeems like a good drafter, *and a 1st rounder from the **Raptors**, probably in a couple years, is going to be a good pick*


it's not going to be the Raptors draft pick it will be Denvers Pick Via the Vince Carter Trade


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

The Knicks are stupid.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Davis probably wont go back to Toronto. Look for a buyout or him thinking of retirement.


The reason he left was he was not on good terms with Kevin Oneil, with Sam Mitchell now the coach i can see him playing for the Raps


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bulls traded Jalen Rose to the Raptors for Antonio Davis awhile back. So now the Raptors are giving up the same Rose that they traded Davis for originally. Haha.


I just remembered they did that :laugh: Good old Jalen Rose...


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I guess Isiah made out decent with the 1st round pick considering Toronto won't be going anywhere for the next few years. Toronto seems to have a fascination with old veteran power forwards as well.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

To this point the deal hasn't been confirmed by either side. It's being reported as a done deal by ESPN (Steven A. Smith).


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Again? That's crazy!
> 
> Knicks are so predictable. Jalen Rose? Another trigger happy player who doesn't play a lick of defense? I'm sure Larry Brown will be happy with that.


Wasn't Rose's contract expiring this year? Or next year maybe? So Toronto gave up a 1st round pick for what? To have their big expiring 1 year earlier?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Rose is one of the funniest, most quotable players in the NBA. Possibly in NBA history.

Let's not forget that.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

I wonder who Morris Peterson is gonna go clubbing with now.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, a Marbury, Crawford, Rose backcourt is ridiculous. I think I've seen that line-up in a few chuckers threads.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Steven A. Smith is reporting that Isiah looks at this trade as a golden opportunity to set the record for most Roses on one team.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> Man, a Marbury, Crawford, Rose backcourt is ridiculous. I think I've seen that line-up in a few chuckers threads.


Don't leave out Quentin Richardson.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Wasn't Rose's contract expiring this year? Or next year maybe? So Toronto gave up a 1st round pick for what? To have their big expiring 1 year earlier?



Yea his expires after next year, the 06-07 season, I believe.
Toronto will be a big player in FA, at least according to what other people are saying about their cap space this summer.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Yea his expires after next year, the 06-07 season, I believe.
> Toronto will be a big player in FA, at least according to what other people are saying about their cap space this summer.


anyone good that will be a free agent?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

By the way, who is making the deals for Toronto now?


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

I bet you that this 1st round pick is not ours or Denver's from this year. It's probably a 2009 1st or a heavily-protected first that New York won't be able to claim for a number of years unless the Raptors inexplicably do well in the next year or so.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

cambyblockingyou said:


> anyone good that will be a free agent?



Since the Bulls have some space, there's been several posts in the Bulls forum about this summer's free agent crop, and I don't think it looks too impressive.
I think Peja's at the top of the list, if he doesn't sign an extension or anything.

Other then that, nothing great, not really the best summer to have cap space.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Since the Bulls have some space, there's been several posts in the Bulls forum about this summer's free agent crop, and I don't think it looks too impressive.
> I think Peja's at the top of the list, if he doesn't sign an extension or anything.
> 
> Other then that, nothing great, not really the best summer to have cap space.


wow, i just looked myself and there is NO ONE. Just Ben Wallace and then Peja maybe and Rashard Lewis maybe. Then it drops off to like Bonzi Wells, Speedy Claxton, and Vlad Radmanovic.

just terrible. The Raps gave up a 1st round pick so they could have cap room a year early, when there is practically no one worth spending the money on.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The pick from the Raptors would be lottery protected, right?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Rose is one of the funniest, most quotable players in the NBA. Possibly in NBA history.
> 
> Let's not forget that.


Yeah, Rose is a cool guy. Just not a good basketball player anymore.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

cambyblockingyou said:


> By the way, who is making the deals for Toronto now?


 Wayne Embry he is the interm GM


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Rose got a lot of respect from me, he never complained about being here in a bad situation and he played hard, its too bad his contract was sooo outrageous


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

u guys shiould remember that having cap space also means u can absorb alot of salary as well...not just trade for people...so we could possibly trde our pick and get another young star? or good veteran out of it as well...


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Have 2 guys even been traded for each other twice??

This is too funny...

Jalen and Larry HATE each other

&

The whole city of Toronto HATES Antonio and Kendra Davis


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

They are giving up the Denver pick according to ESPN radio. That pick will be around the 20s. Raptors save $17 million, and will be at $36 million next year, which is going to be something like 13 or 14 million under the cap?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Have 2 guys even been traded for each other twice??
> 
> This is too funny...
> 
> ...


Tim Thomas for Keith Van Horn: draft day and then Bucks/Knicks trade.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Can someone who knows where to get good contract info post when these huge Knicks deals expire?

The reason I ask is because I remember someone telling me a couple of seasons ago that Hardaway, TT, Houston etc. all expired the same time. After that I actually thought Isiah might be on to something, before he started giving out a new bunch of ridiculous contracts.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The Raps also have to get their front office in order.

Having cap space and a good young core has got to make it easier to get someone to steer the Raptors ship.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> They are giving up the Denver pick according to ESPN radio. That pick will be around the 20s. Raptors save $17 million, and will be at $36 million next year, which is going to be something like 13 or 14 million under the cap?


That doesn't matter. You gave up a pick for what? Nothing. How will you be 13 or 14 under the cap next year, are you not going to extend Bosh? Face it, you gave up a pick for the "luxury" of competing in the pathetic free agent market this year instead of next.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is what appears to be the first quotes from jalen rose about getting traded -- http://www.insidehoops.com/rose-davis-trade-020306.shtml


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Raptors are gonna try to pick up a big free agent im guessin. I'm not sure who is tho, first they gotta worry about re-signing CB4.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

onetwo88 said:


> This is what appears to be the first quotes from jalen rose about getting traded -- http://www.insidehoops.com/rose-davis-trade-020306.shtml


Very positive...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like Isiah has gone out and gotten another team and defense first player for Larry Brown. Things are bad in New York, but at least everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

bad trade for knicks, just digging themselves deeper and deeper, never going to get out of cap hell, but the 1st is pretty good, maybe they can pick up hilton armstrong


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Fina Freaking Le


I love this move. Any time we get to pick up a draft pick and dont get robbed it's truly superb. And adding a VERSATILE wing/pg type like Rose is AMAZING. Now we have both ROSES of the NBA on our team. One good rose and one smelly rose :biggrin: This is a move is very positive one for our team and with Zeke's draft prowess I love it. I am now once again EXCITED to be a Knicks fan and to see the ONLY Indiana Pacer I EVER liked when Reggie was on the team.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> AND a first-rounder? That will help!


Toronto owns 2 first round picks for 2006: their own and Denver's pick from a prior trade. Denver's pick would currently be around the 22nd pick. I'm not sure which was involved in this trade.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hoopla said:


> Toronto owns 2 first round picks for 2006: their own and Denver's pick from a prior trade. Denver's pick would currently be around the 22nd pick. I'm not sure which was involved in this trade.



You guys get Denver's. Which is protected thru 6 this year, so you'll get it.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Some on ESPN radio were saying that AD would be flipped to another team. If true, this make more sense for Toronto than getting Penny, since they gave up the DEN pick.

Off the top of my head AD and Eric Williams (Oft-rumoured) to PHI for Mash and filler + pick considerations.

Why else would they so freely move Steven Hunter? Perhaps just cap relief, but with PHI's trade exception, this could work.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

cant believe they will look into trading Lee for ratliff!! but oi love this trade


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Hoopla said:


> Toronto owns 2 first round picks for 2006: their own and Denver's pick from a prior trade. Denver's pick would currently be around the 22nd pick. I'm not sure which was involved in this trade.



It is the Denver pick and it is protected, so it will be a mid (best case) or late (likely) 1st rounder.

But I still cant believe Toronto had to throw in any 1st's just to dump Jalen. That is truly amazing, how bad they wanted to ship him out. His expiring would have given them very valuable cap space in th 07 FA class, which is what most smart teams are gunning for.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> It is the Denver pick and it is protected, so it will be a mid (best case) or late (likely) 1st rounder.
> 
> But I still cant believe Toronto had to throw in any 1st's just to dump Jalen. That is truly amazing, how bad they wanted to ship him out. His expiring would have given them very valuable cap space in th 07 FA class, which is what most smart teams are gunning for.



The franchise does not want to wait that long to be competetive. They hope to add their own pick to the young core this year and supplement in free agency.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> AND a first-rounder? That will help!


KAS what did I say about adding more salary to the cap? What does Zeke go ahead and do? Add more salary to the cap. They might as well had let AD come off the books.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty we're more in the hole than enron right about now. Might as well try to get talent AND DRAFT PICKS. The draft pick is what made it for me. Zeke's drafting prowess is amazing. As long as he doesn't take Hilton Armstrong I'm a happy camper.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Kitty we're more in the hole than enron right about now. Might as well try to get talent AND DRAFT PICKS. The draft pick is what made it for me. Zeke's drafting prowess is amazing. As long as he doesn't take Hilton Armstrong I'm a happy camper.


Zeke might not be in the Garden too long to draft select anyone! What's a pick anyway, when it's reporting that Lee is on the block? So why draft players if you're not going to keep them? Sorry I'm no longer supporting Zeke's personnel moves. Unless of course we get KG for a salami sandwhich while holding the mayo.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm not sure if everyone grasps just how ironic/funny this trade is.

1) Jalen and AD were traded for one another 2 years ago.

2) AD hated Toronto, and had forced himself out when he was traded

3) Jalen and Larry Brown hated each other when they split in Indiana

4) Isiah has now traded for 3/5 of the starting lineup of a 30 win Chicago Bulls team 3 years ago.

5) Isiah Thomas, who managed to concoct the biggest collection of me-first shot chucking ballhogs in the league for a team coached by Larry Brown, went out and got another me-first shot chucking ballhog.

6) Supposedly Antonio Davis was the only guy remaining on the team who was still listening to Larry Brown and acting as a go-between between him and the team. And he gets traded for.........Jalen Rose.


This is going to be a comedy of epic proportions in NY. Honestly, I can't wait to watch this now. 

I think this really might drive Larry Brown into an asylum. And for the next week and a half or so, we'll all get treated to an ongoing commentary from Jalen Rose about 'what it means to be a professional' and 'leading a team'. 

Isiah Thomas is priceless.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> Watch out for Davis' wife in Toronto, she will whoop that ***!


Miss Davis is a piece of trash. She is currently getting sued in the city of Naperville because she threw hot coffee into a woman's face claiming that the woman made racial comments towards her (the same thing she said about the dude she argued with at the game). There was a warrant out for her arrest and she turned herself in. She's such a ghetto hoe. How could a nice guy like Antonio Davis shack up with a hood rat like that?


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

I think a lot of people are overvaluing this pick. This pick is going to be in the 15-22 range in what is regarded as a weak draft. At this spot, impact players are rarely found. Most of the time, you're lucky to get anything more than a role player at that draft slot.

Cambyblockingyou, you do realize that cap room can be used for things other than signing FAs, right? This opens up trade opportunities that the Raptors couldn't have dreamed of before. The pick was traded in order to increase flexibility in both the FA and trade markets and create an even more favourable situation for a potential new GM. Nobody wants to take a job where a team is struggling and is hopelessly over the cap.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Knicks play the Raptors tonight. :laugh:


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

eddymac said:


> The Knicks are stupid.


everyone knows it


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

yucatan said:


> I think a lot of people are overvaluing this pick. This pick is going to be in the 15-22 range in what is regarded as a weak draft. At this spot, impact players are rarely found. Most of the time, you're lucky to get anything more than a role player at that draft slot.


So why don't teams in the 15-22 range give away their draft picks every year? Obviously their worthless, according to you. Why not just give them away? That's what Toronto just did. They got nothing positive out of this trade. Nada.



> Cambyblockingyou, you do realize that cap room can be used for things other than signing FAs, right? This opens up trade opportunities that the Raptors couldn't have dreamed of before. The pick was traded in order to increase flexibility in both the FA and trade markets and create an even more favourable situation for a potential new GM. Nobody wants to take a job where a team is struggling and is hopelessly over the cap.


Sure, trades don't have to match when one team has enough cap space. That would have been the case next year also. All they did was move up their term of free agency up 1 year. Gave up a draft pick _for that_. Nothing.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

IMO, you can have too many players on rookie deals. It is just not a positive thing IMO. Young teams are rarely successful in the league. They have their cornerston, it is time to seriously build around him.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> IMO, you can have too many players on rookie deals. It is just not a positive thing IMO. Young teams are rarely successful in the league. They have their cornerston, it is time to seriously build around him.


Then, if/when things start clicking, you're effectively forced to break up the team because everyone comes up for huge salary increases at the same or around the same time, and you can't pay everyone the big bucks.


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> So why don't teams in the 15-22 range give away their draft picks every year? Obviously their worthless, according to you. Why not just give them away? That's what Toronto just did. They got nothing positive out of this trade. Nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, trades don't have to match when one team has enough cap space. That would have been the case next year also. All they did was move up their term of free agency up 1 year. Gave up a draft pick _for that_. Nothing.


Generally teams picking between 15 and 22 are teams at the cusp of contention who are rounding out their rosters with role players. If you're a young team that's struggling today, you might as well get a proven veteran rather than an unknown at that spot.


They got cap space sooner rather than later. You can't keep the youth movement going forever. You need to add veterans who can get the job done at some point. That point is now for the Raptors. Also,t he Raptors would have had considerably less cap space two years from now, because they'd be paying 3 1st round picks on their rookie contracts at a total around $7 million. Also, with all the draft picks Babcock had stockpiled, there weren't enough roster spots to go around. You can't think of moving up the cap space just one year without considering the multitude of other factors that go along with it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Then, if/when things start clicking, you're effectively forced to break up the team because everyone comes up for huge salary increases at the same or around the same time, and you can't pay everyone the big bucks.


Knicks will never have problems paying people big bucks.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

so-so trade.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Zeke=Paying 26 million dollars for a late 1st round pick. :clown:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Kitty said:


> KAS what did I say about adding more salary to the cap? What does Zeke go ahead and do? Add more salary to the cap. They might as well had let AD come off the books.


 What people don't understand is, Rose only has ONE year longer than AD, which makes him a TRADABLE ASSET next season.

The thing is, this trade does not HURT the knicks. We would only get cap relief by letting AD walk at the end of the season, and if we don't get UNDER the cap at the same time, to be in a position to sign MAJOR free agents, letting a player WALK is useless.

Letting AD walk simply wouldn't affect the team at all, especially since it's not like we traded for a player with 3, 4 more years on his contract.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

what the hell is isiah thinking, very bad trade.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> What people don't understand is, Rose only has ONE year longer than AD, which makes him a TRADABLE ASSET next season.
> 
> The thing is, this trade does not HURT the knicks. We would only get cap relief by letting AD walk at the end of the season, and if we don't get UNDER the cap at the same time, to be in a position to sign MAJOR free agents, letting a player WALK is useless.
> 
> Letting AD walk simply wouldn't affect the team at all, especially since it's not like we traded for a player with 3, 4 more years on his contract.


I think you missed everything that I posted on this thread. If Rose is traded again next season what will Zeke do? Trade for more salary to dump on the cap. Are you missing a pattern here? I don't care how many trades Zeke makes unless we are getting someone like KG. I'm done supporting any moves he makes until he is fired.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> I think you missed everything that I posted on this thread. If Rose is traded again next season what will Zeke do? Trade for more salary to dump on the cap. Are you missing a pattern here? I don't care how many trades Zeke makes unless we are getting someone like KG. I'm done supporting any moves he makes until he is fired.


I see nothing wrong trading a 37 yr old expiring who is never gonna play for us anyway and getting back a guy who can play 3 positions quite well can score can distribute and only has an extra year on his deal. Not to mention we get a first rounder to boot.


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

Bad trade for both clubs. Rose is poision and Toronto gives up a first round pick. Seems pretty stupid.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> That doesn't matter. You gave up a pick for what? Nothing. How will you be 13 or 14 under the cap next year, are you not going to extend Bosh? Face it, you gave up a pick for the "luxury" of competing in the pathetic free agent market this year instead of next.


Umm, Bosh is under contract for next season. So being that much under the cap is worth giving away a pick that'll likely be in the 20s. Now they can focus on re-signing Mike James, (if that's the position they want to go with) and they can try to sign a free agent. 

Not to mention that with the cap space that Toronto will have next season, it'll make the open President/GM spot a lot more attractive.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I see nothing wrong trading a 37 yr old expiring who is never gonna play for us anyway and getting back a guy who can play 3 positions quite well can score can distribute and only has an extra year on his deal. Not to mention we get a first rounder to boot.


I'm glad you feel that way, but my own personal feelings is this. Unless the Lord is traded to this team and we see a vast improvement I will never support any of Zeke's moves this day forward. I want him fired!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

YES!!! SENIOR CITIZEN AD IS GONE!! I wonder how larry feels about that??


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I think you missed everything that I posted on this thread. If Rose is traded again next season what will Zeke do? Trade for more salary to dump on the cap. Are you missing a pattern here? I don't care how many trades Zeke makes unless we are getting someone like KG. I'm done supporting any moves he makes until he is fired.


I see where you're coming from, and for that reason I hope Rose is NOT traded next season, but even back when the knicks started making trades years ago they weren't in danger of going under the cap. for four, five years the knicks have consistently had a 100 million plus payroll. 

Getting under the cap to sign anyone was not an option. Now rebuilding through the DRAFT. That's a different story.

This current move is done to pretty much stop the bleeding temporarily at the 3, as well give the knicks another first round pick.

Personally I believe this is the end of the moves that Zeke makes. As far as max contracts are concerned.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i mean we're already in the basement, so, how does this trade make us worse?!?!?


the only place to go from here is up because we obviously cant go any lower,.....what we lost like 9 in a row already


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

According to the Toronto Star, the 1st round pick the Knicks acquired was from the Denver Nuggets. The Knics may have gotten slightly better but in the end they still remain soff and have already dug a hole too deep to get out of to make the playoffs. The fact is staying mediocre has its faults, as the knicks will unlikely have a high pick in the draft. The Knicks are doomed with one of the best coaches in the NBA and a lot of talent that just does not seem to match. More moves need to be made, Larry Brown needs to coach them up, or the Knicks will remain simply in the middle, or more likley near the bottom for years to come.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

ChosenFEW said:


> i mean we're already in the basement, so, how does this trade make us worse?!?!?
> 
> 
> the only place to go from here is up because we obviously cant go any lower,.....what we lost like 9 in a row already


 Except now the Knicks won't be as bad in order to get a top 3 pick or at worst, a top 5 draft pick.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I see this as a very smart trade for the Knicks and they definitely got the better of it. Not because of Jalen Rose he is crap but because the timing of his contract plus the pick even though it's a weak draft.

The pick they got is from Denver which is protected from 1-10 and they also have another 1st rounder coming for San Antonio from the Malik Rose trade so now they have 2 1st rounders in the next draft that will be around 18-30 position and considering Isiah's drafting skills I think he could get some decent guys out of it even though it's a weak draft. 

Plus Jalen's contract expires in the 06-07 season which will be a very big free agent year and alot of teams will sure be gunning for expiring contracts so Isiah can get someone decent in return for Jalen be it another maxed out player (hopefully no one really crappy) or a bundle of players or picks. Perfect move for a rebuilding team like NY. Although, as for the actual player involved in the trade Jalen is absolute crap.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

No FA's want to goto Toronto anyway. And how many successful rebuilding jobs do you see done though free agency? Not many, it's generally done though the draft and smart trades.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

does zeke think he gets a prize for having a $120M+ team for as many consecutive years as possible?

jalen wont make any tangible difference in the win loss column, atleast in AD they had a big man who plays D. i know its not his money, but isiah needs to realise that he might actually have a job in two years if he can save his boss a few dollars

isiah had a good draft this year, and if he is so good at picking players why did he send all the picks to chicago. AAAAAARRGH!!! i just want to throttle him, i seriously think he is from the same planet as cassell, atleast in terms of business sense.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*As long as Zeke...*

doesn't extend the cap mess time-wise, I'm in favor of getting talent. Since we won't be in any position to get FAs for another 2 years, the move is not bad. Who says we have to trade Rose? We can let him expire or re-sign him to a reasonable contract if we want to. Actually a pretty good move. We got a 2/3 that can actually play. Say goodbye to Jamaal.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i think this is very good for the knicks.

they get another first rounder and a guy who can shoot and play 3 positions.

starters
marbury
rose
qrich
frye/taylor/rose/lee/butler
curry

bench
jc
nate
ariza
frye/taylor/rose/lee/butler
james


(i dont know the whole knick team so sorry if i missed a few guys^^)
and i think rose is a good tradeable asset 4 this team.

the negative to this that the salary cap is a little bit worse.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> There's always a "wow, listen to this" coming from the other end. And yesterday was no exception. In this particular deal, Isiah traded away a player in the final season of his contract, and making $13.865 million, and took back a player making $15.6 million this season and $16.9 million next season.
> 
> "Isiah gets another 'max' player," said our GM friend. "Rose is a multidimensional player, but he's way overpaid."
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/388391p-329563c.html

Nice to see someone agrees with me.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

naibsel said:


> does zeke think he gets a prize for having a $120M+ team for as many consecutive years as possible?
> 
> jalen wont make any tangible difference in the win loss column, atleast in AD they had a big man who plays D. i know its not his money, but isiah needs to realise that he might actually have a job in two years if he can save his boss a few dollars
> 
> isiah had a good draft this year, and if he is so good at picking players why did he send all the picks to chicago. AAAAAARRGH!!! i just want to throttle him, i seriously think he is from the same planet as cassell, atleast in terms of business sense.


Read my post above and you will realize that this is a perfect trade for new york a win win situation. Don't think of the players involved cause they are both crap but think of their contracts and the pick involved.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> KAS what did I say about adding more salary to the cap? What does Zeke go ahead and do? Add more salary to the cap. They might as well had let AD come off the books.


YEah, I'm focusing on the 1st rounder though. Desperately needed.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The trade makes sense for both teams, probably more so Toronto, but the Knicks do have some reasons for making this trade.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

just to defend this trade from new york's angle, there are some fans/mediatypes/managers/even players who don't understand why the knicks continue to acquire 'bad' contracts. it's not simple, but it's not that complicated either (imo).

the knicks are playing a different game because, well, they have to. it's not because they're "new york", although part of it probably is. i think the primary factor for their continued spending is that they won't have cap room for an eternity, anyway. therefore, they won't be making a play for quality free agents until we're all dead.  as a result, why not trade a big contract and an increasingly useless player for a bigger contract and a player who can still play (to some extent)? that's one of the only short-term strategies to make your team 'better'. eating an expiring contract like antonio's, like penny's, would only help create long-term flexibility--- but really, does anyone expect the knicks to go on a responsible, disciplined ~ 5 year rebuilding effort? they could, i think i would, but it would certainly be public relations hell for the franchise (that's where the new york factor rolls in; look what happened to rob babcock in toronto for presumably the same reason).

sure, adding another monstrous year is digging their hole that much deeper long-term, but it's so deep already, there aren't many people (fans/mediatypes/managers/players) who'd even notice. team salary is not an object in new york, at least not much of one, so this really is one of the only ways they could get any better.

throw in a first-round pick that _could_ turn into something decent and there's a bit of a bonus. again, other teams wouldn't do what they're doing right now, granted, but they're in no position to judge. new york's playing a different game with different rules.

peace


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: As long as Zeke...*



alphadog said:


> doesn't extend the cap mess time-wise, I'm in favor of getting talent. Since we won't be in any position to get FAs for another 2 years, the move is not bad. *Who says we have to trade Rose? We can let him expire or re-sign him to a reasonable contract if we want to.* Actually a pretty good move. We got a 2/3 that can actually play. Say goodbye to Jamaal.





> Jalen Rose's run as the Knicks' point-forward may last only until the end of the season.
> 
> Isiah Thomas acquired Rose, who is expected to be in the starting lineup today, and his soon-to-be expiring contract with the idea of trading him this summer, according to people close to the Knicks' president. Thomas has been pursuing Atlanta's Al Harrington for two years and now believes he has enough pieces to make a deal for Harrington, who will be a free agent in the summer. By acquiring Rose and a first-round pick from Toronto for Antonio Davis, Thomas now has two first-round picks in June. He could conceivably trade both with either Rose's or Maurice Taylor's expiring contract to land a front-line player.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/388583p-329717c.html


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Kitty said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/388391p-329563c.html
> 
> Nice to see someone agrees with me.


 Meh. 

Minus Allan Houstons 20 mil, and AD's 14 mil with NO player additions and the knicks are STILL over the cap, and STILL have no flexibility outside the MLE.

Now if Rose is traded to add Al Harrington and pay him 10+ per. I'd be PISSED.

As it stands now the trade doesn't hurt the knicks in any way, shape, or form.

I don't understand how many front line players we need. We have Curry, we have Frye.

Adding another offensive minded powerforward would stunt the development of our bigs. Build around the inside presence of Curry and the talents of frye to hit shots from the perimeter. Add backups for these guys using the MLE - SPLIT among players, and make them guys who come off the bench and hustle, guys who can provide energy and quick buckets.

Don't know why IT keeps trying to swing for the fences every summer.

Move Richardson and James, try to develop Curry into what he can and should be. Play Frye. Keep Woods, he's cheap and talented. Develop Crawford - get him in the weight room. Look to add a defensive perimeter player who's HEALTHY!

Don't trade for Harrington. Pleaaaaaaaase don't.

Start trying to make a team that should be contending, if anything to win the Atlantic Division at least. Don't make a team that's just borderline, sneaking into the playoffs.


----------

